# Older Rehomed Cockatiel -



## smallonion (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello,

I have a lot of experience with parrots (I have 2 Eclectus and a Princess of Wales) and I am a Wildlife Rehabilitator by profession (with a specialty in songbirds, waterfowl and birds of prey). However...I have no experience with cockatiels in particular.

I have agreed to foster an older cockatiel (10 plus years old) who was owned by an elderly man who can no longer care for him. My new tiel friend has been here about 15 minutes. He's VERY upset. He is pacing back and forth and hasn't sat still since he got here. I introduced myself to him, lowering my eyes every time we made eye contact, and covered one part of his cage to he can feel like he can hide if he wants. 

The bird is clearly overwhelmed - he's had 10 years with an elderly man, and no other birds. My house has new sights, sounds and more importantly, other birds he can hear (but not see)

Would you experienced cockatiel people please give me a bit of advice on making this poor guy feel more comfortable? Any specific instructions due to the fact that he is a cockatiel? He does step up and is a little tame. When the man brought him over he showed that the bird (named 'Birdie', poor thing!) steps up. Birdie also stepped onto my hand but did give me a little bite before settling on my hand. Now he is just running around back and forth on his perch like he is desperate to get away. 

Any advice you can offer would be most gratefully received!

Best
Michele
Ollie and Pepper, Eclectus, age 6
Leo, Princess of Wales Parakeet, age 5
'Birdie', Normal Grey Cockatiel, age 10+


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Birdie is a cute name 

give him time, hes in a new environment, it may take him several days to weeks to completely be settled. you can always call and ask the old owner of any of Birdie's favourite foods, or some other favourite things, it might help him feel a bit more comfortable, as it would be something familiar. try to find out the schedule he had too for uncovering and such, it might help him to have some familiar things in his new home, even if theyre small things.

welcome to the forum


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

Perhaps Birdie had a lot of 'out of cage' time and is more used to riding around on her previous owners shoulder rather than being in the cage. When my Hen paces around like that it's just cos she wants to be out of her cage and hanging out with me.

And as DallyTsuka said, give her a few days to settle in... Cockatiels are big scaredy cats


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have a health food store nearby...such as Whole Foods? if so see if they have *Rescue Remedy* which can come in a spray. A couple of mists from this will help to settle him down.

Also....is he in the same cage he always was kept in? If not try and get his original cage. Change of *anything* to an older bird is stressful. He needs as much familiar as possible, which includes the same food, and trying to find out what the oweners schedules were with him.


----------



## smallonion (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Birdie has calmed down considerably, and we've gotten him out of the cage and he sat on our fingers. And guess what? He put his head straight down as if to say, "Pet my head!" which I did, and he loved it. I think his dance is 'let me out', jasedee you are right. The only concern I have with Birdie now is that he has not eaten or drank, and his feathers are cut dreadfully- he's butchered :-(


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

He should eat and drink in time, I don't think he'll starve himself if there is food around. Glad to hear that he seems to have settled down!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd try millet to see if Birdie will at least eat some of it. My tiels go crazy for it. I'm glad Birdie has you to take care of him and love him for now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hang up a piece of millet spray and some wet leafy greens in the cage. Hanging food is easier to eat for a bird in a new home, since they can nibble and watch for danger at the same time. This is a lot less scary than letting their guard down long enough to stick their head in a food cup. The greens will help provide moisture. Most cockatiels don't like fruit, so hanging up an orange slice or other moist fruit won't work.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I recently rehomed a 15 year old tiel. It sounds like your bird is already doing better. When I first got mine, I spent a lot of time just sitting with him and talking to him. I agree with the comment about the cage. I have my tiel's original cage and he is very attached to it. I wish I would have been able to get info about his care from his prior owner (she died) but I would try to talk to the man you got him from about his eating and sleeping habits, etc. Also, are you using the same or similar type of water and food dishes that he's used to? That can make a difference (and the millet suggestion is a good one too.) I was really amazed at how quickly Sunny adapted to living with us. I'm sure your Birdie will too.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

My tiel when new wouldnt play with any of his store bought toys. A fellow tiel owner from here suggested a toilet paper roll for him to shred up and Larry loves to play with it. I make several slits in the toilet paper rolls and fan the edges out larry really likes this homebrew toy alot! And since then has explored his other toys. So far from my experience birds really love homemade toys much better then store bought. Anything they can chew up really. It took me 2 months before Larry started opening up to me though. I would suggest just take it slow dont try to force it or he may reject you. I'm so jealous of you though I really wish I would have become an Avian vet or Something to do with rescuing animals. I choose IT and love the job but wow how special to get paid to work with birds!


----------

